

Attn women entreprnrs: keeping company small isn't a way for work-life balance - itsybaev
http://www.inc.com/leigh-buchanan/sheryl-sandberg-facebook-lean-in-women-entrepreneurs.html

======
itsybaev
Attention women entrepreneurs: Don't think about keeping the company so small
it is easy to step away from

